# Help- my goat won't be quiet!



## Shootingstars

We got a 4 month old buck and put him in the pen with our two does and wether.  I am working on building a pen for the two boys.  However, in the meantime he continually cries and cries.  My dh is calling him the $200 crybaby.   What can I do to help him calm down.  He was the only goat at the last place and I think he may be scared of other goats, not a good scenario since I want him to breed the does.


----------



## freemotion

Funny, as I am writing this my little buck is hollering to me!  It is 10 PM here....he never shuts up.  Can't help you.....but just wanted to warn you that if he is in with the does, they may already be bred.


----------



## KinderKorner

I have the same problem. I have several loud bucks.

Sadly I think it is genetic. Because one of my bucks, and his son cry cry cry all day and night. My other line of bucks are nice an quiet.

The loud ones also pee all over themselves and are very bucky.

The other line doesn't. 

You can see one line is much more enjoyable, which is why someone is coming to look at the loud ones to buy in a few days. lol

I don't think there really is a way to stop it.


----------



## Shootingstars

Well I just realized that I have been in the kitchen most of the day and the goats can see in the big window.  He has been looking at me all day and because he can see me through the window he has been talking.  As soon as I went into another part of the house he shut-up. 

As far as the does being bred, I am hoping so!   I am keeping track on when I put him in there, this is a learning experience.


----------



## mistee

i have had some goats that were just LOUD!!!!! I recently sold a doe cause she was driving me insane w/ her screaming,,lol... I was to the point I would have paid to have someone take her,,lol..


----------



## dkluzier

I'm with Kinderkorner - I have one loud mama who's babies carry on the trait.  Also I've noticed that the bucklings cry when separated from their moms more so than the little doelings, or it just may be my herd 

Right now I have 4 bucks in major rut that are making all kinds of moans, groans and screams ALL night long and also had a doe in heat jump the fence and tease them for awhile.  Had to go out at 2 am and corral the little tart.


----------



## Ariel301

mistee said:
			
		

> i have had some goats that were just LOUD!!!!! I recently sold a doe cause she was driving me insane w/ her screaming,,lol... I was to the point I would have paid to have someone take her,,lol..


I had to do that too...I had a beautiful show quality doe and she was just nuts, screaming probably 8+ hours a day and throwing herself at the fences, getting loose and banging on the door to be let in the house, sometimes breaking into the house and running wild from room to room until she found someone to pet her! I sold her because she kept me from sleeping...and as soon as she got to her new home she shut up, calmed down, kidded with two incredible looking kids, and started putting out two gallons of milk a day. :/ Luckily, I got a doeling out of her before she left. Unluckily, the doeling is also a drama queen. I think it does run in families--I've also noticed that goats bred for the show ring seem more high strung, sensitive, and mouthy than goats bred for production. They have an attitude, right from birth. At least in LaManchas, don't know about other breeds. My show doeling right now will throw her head way up in the air and prance around the yard, and any time you look at her, she stretches out in perfect show pose and just looks at you wagging her tail. She also screams at you if you fail to notice how incredibly beautiful she is and make a fuss over her. 

If he's a Nubian, they do tend to be loud. And he's also probably still settling in to his new home if you got him in the last month, so he is stressed and misses his old place. If so, he should slowly settle down.


----------



## babsbag

My first goats came from Mountain Lion country and they are QUIET. Never a peep out of them. Thier kids on the other hand are cry babies, even as adults. I really think it has to do with how safe they feel. My buck and wether are also Mt. Lion country kids and they are also quiet. I guess they are just as different as human kids.


----------



## Aped

i have to agree with the others in that loudness in goats is probably genetic. I had a wether and a buck, they were half brothers with different moms. The wether's mom was so loud and they both called to each other when they were separated. That wether grew up and stayed loud. I ending up selling him and another wether to someone else with a big pasture because the only time he would shut up was when he was eating or grazing. I kept his brother, he is very quiet. I have a kid from him and one of my does and the kid is quiet too. I can recommend breeding out the loudness and getting rid of goats that are liud. I won't buy a loud goat because unfortunately if you already know they're loud, it's too late, they'll always be loud.


----------



## Shootingstars

After being here a week, he is very much improved.  He only calls to us when he can see us or hears the backdoor open.  He was the only goat at his last home so he is slowly learning who his herd is.


----------



## henrymilker

I have 3 bucks and 4 does and it seems that someone is always crying about something. It goes without saying, the bucks are separated from each other and certainly from the does. When one doe goes into heat all the bucks start into the ceremonial grunts, rants and tongue chattering. My daughter refers to it as National Geographic.

I am fortunate enough to live on 5 acres and can separate all of my goats so they have their own feeders and waters yet are close enough not to get lonely. This has reduced the "goat crying" considerably at the Henry farm. I have to stay out of eye sight from any and all, once any of the goats spots me, I can expect 15 minutes of crying, feeding time or not.


----------



## suburbanhomesteader

oh, MAN! I'm glad I read this post! I have wanted a couple of goats for poison ivy control purposes. However, I keep illegal chickens and if goats raised a fuss, they might cause the chickens to get busted!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## freemotion

Interestingly, we processed the three randy roosters and the buck got very quiet.  Still hollers now and then, but it is not all day and all night like before.

I had a La Mancha buck last year who never made a peep...when he did, you could barely hear it.  One of his daughter's is fairly quiet, from an quiet Alpine mother.  The other daughter is a loud-mouth like her Nubian mother.

I chose Alpine over Nubian for a buck this year for the noise factor.  This Alpine is the noisest goat I've had yet!  You really need to look at the individual, but some breeds tend to be noisier or quieter in general.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Shootingstars said:
			
		

> After being here a week, he is very much improved.  He only calls to us when he can see us or hears the backdoor open.  He was the only goat at his last home so he is slowly learning who his herd is.


Sometimes a little time is whats needed so he can adjust....    Mine our kinda out of site from us..they really cant see the house..which I think helps..out of site..out of mind....

Mine too react to the door...we have wooden screen doors...and you let it go and so do they!


----------



## Jupiter

suburbanhomesteader said:
			
		

> oh, MAN! I'm glad I read this post! I have wanted a couple of goats for poison ivy control purposes. However, I keep illegal chickens and if goats raised a fuss, they might cause the chickens to get busted!
> 
> Thanks for the info!


I'm in a HOA, and recently got our 2 oberhasli girls (also had illegal chickens for 2 years). They are totally quiet. We'll see how quiet they are when it's weaning time, but so far, tiny little "maaa's" at milking time. I need to get a buck rag to even be able to tell when they are in heat, because they are so quiet and calm mannered.

Reading this thread, hoping to head off noise problems as they happen, but so far, so good.


----------

